
Rob Pike – Simplicity is Complicated [video] - throwaway3157
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFejpH_tAHM
======
whateveracct
Go's simplicity really is its most complicated part.

Here's a brainteaser:

If you want to put a type alias on a UUID [1] to differentiate it from other
uses of UUIDs (e.g. different tables' primary keys), how would you best do it?
The answer may surprise you :)

[1]
[https://pkg.go.dev/github.com/google/uuid?tab=doc](https://pkg.go.dev/github.com/google/uuid?tab=doc)

